
Mobile App Developers Are Suffering - mada299
https://blog.branch.io/mobile-app-developers-are-suffering
======
jmnicolas
I like his first proposal of "Better Discovery Through Decay", not sure about
the second one "App Caching and Cache Ejection".

We jump from websites to websites because we consume their content, there's no
learning how to use the content. People don't jump from (web) apps to (web)
apps because there's a learning curve each time you do.

I think we don't need that many apps to start with, just a core of apps (about
20 ?) that cover 90% of your needs and the rest is superfluous.

Maybe we will have to accept that unless you come up with something
revolutionary it's just not possible to earn money with an "OK" app.

